

Empirical study of HN: Best time to post, and other time-effects - wybo
http://foundation.logilogi.org/2011/5/9/the-best-time-to-post-on-hn-and-other-time-effects

======
ColinWright
Interesting that you didn't mention something that overlaps with this
substantially:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2022547>

~~~
wybo
Thanks for noting this. I added a link to it from the post.

~~~
ColinWright
No problem - I'm reading the PDF now.

...

OK - now I've skimmed the PDF - interesting read. I'd like more time to
analyse it, but I'm too busy right now. Nice work, though. Good luck with it.

~~~
wybo
Thanks for the feedback.

Especially as ironically enough the post does not seem to have made it to the
frontpage, so yours is pretty much the only feedback it received ;)

(...guess my post was too academic even for HN users' taste...)

